# 16 Secrets The Restaurant Industry Doesn't Want you To Know



## Firebabe (Dec 26, 2007)

I never heard over half of these restarants but I thought Id post this anyhow


*Outback Steakhouse*

Outback Steakhouse doesn't want you to know that the only nutritional information it provides is for its Tangy Tomato Dressing. When we contacted the company, a spokesperson claimed, "Ninety percent of our meals are prepared by hand...Any analysis would be difficult to measure consistently." Yet no fewer than 45 national chain restaurants do just that. (Hey, in case you were wondering, an order of Outback's Aussie Cheese Fries has 2,900 calories, and its Ayers Rock Strip has 60 grams of fat.)

*Applebee's*

Applebee's doesn't want you to know that many of its "low-fat" items have more than 500 calories. (In fact, its low-fat chicken quesadillas have 742 calories and 90 grams of carbohydrates per order.)

*IHOP*

IHOP doesn't want you to know that its Omelette Feast has 1,335 calories and 35 grams of saturated fat. (By the time you finish eating this behemoth breakfast, you'll have consumed 150 percent of your daily fat requirement and 300 percent of your suggested cholesterol intake.) Said IHOP's director of communications, "We do not maintain nutritional data on our menu items, so I am unable to assist you

*Red Robin*

Red Robin doesn't want you to know the nutritional impact of its gourmet burgers. "A gourmet burger starts by being an honest burger," Red Robin's Web site declares--but not, apparently, a burger that will come clean about its nutrition facts. When contacted, Red Robin's senior vice president responded that nutritional information for the menu would be available in October 2007. As of November, however, nutrition facts were still not posted on the site. Another public-relations representative e-mailed us to request this: "As this information is not yet public, can you please confirm that this will not be leaked?" Uh, no

*Hooters*

Hooters doesn't want you to know anything about what's in its food. Although chains such as Chili's and Uno Chicago Grill divulge the thousands of calories in their chicken wings, Hooters blames its nutritional-disclosure negligence on its expansive menu, which contains about 25 entrées: "Because of the millions of combinations available and our desire to frequently give you new menu options, it is impossible to provide accurate nutritional data," responded a PR representative. Our own investigation revealed that the chain's wing sauce (which consists primarily of butter, sweet cream, and partially hydrogenated margarine) also contains such unappetizing additives as maltodextrin, propylene glycol alginate, xanthan gum, calcium disodium EDTA, and potassium sorbate. (Not being able to tell what's natural and what's enhanced has always been a problem for us at Hooters.)

*Arby's*

Arby's doesn't want you to know that the FDA has no definition of "all natural." Thus, chains like Arby's can say they serve "100 percent all-natural chicken," despite using artificial flavoring.

*Fuddruckers*

Fuddruckers doesn't want you to know the fat content of its 1-pound burgers. We contacted our local Fuddruckers restaurant and were told that the nutritional information was available on the chain's Web site (it's not). The corporate office later responded that providing such information would be "very extensive [sic] and timely." 

*Dunkin' Donuts*

Dunkin' Donuts doesn't want you to know that each of its medium-size fruit-and-yogurt smoothies packs at least 60 grams of sugar--more than four times the sugar in a chocolate-frosted cake doughnut. The fruit purees used in the smoothies are mixed with liberal doses of sugar and/or high-fructose corn syrup.

*Papa John's* 

Papa John's doesn't want you to know that unlike rival chains such as Domino's, it has made little effort to introduce healthier options. A Papa John's representative admitted, "At this time, we have no additional regular menu items that are targeted toward eating lighter."

*Burger King*

Burger King doesn't want you to know that its French toast sticks (which deliver more than 4 grams of fat per stick) share a deep fryer with the pork sausage, pork fritters, Chicken Tenders, chicken fries, Big Fish patties, hash browns, onion rings, and Cheesy Tots--and that all of those items contain harmful trans fats. But there is hope: After the company was sued by the Center for Science in the Public Interest for moving too slowly to remove trans fats from its menu, Burger King promised to phase them out by the end of 2008.

*Panera Bread*

Panera Bread doesn't want you to know that the synthetic food colorings in its pastries have been linked to irritability, restlessness, and sleep disturbance in children. And British researchers found that artificial food colorings and preservatives in the diets of 3-year-olds caused an increase in hyperactive behavior. (The same ingredients appear in fast-food items such as mayonnaise, M&M Blizzards, and McDonald's shakes.) To its credit, Chipotle uses no artificial colorings or flavorings.

*Chevys Fresh Mex* 

Chevys Fresh Mex doesn't want you to know how its tortillas stack up nutritionally. The chain says it provides "nutritional information regarding calories, fat, protein & carbohydrates for some of our most popular items"--the chicken, steak, and shrimp fajitas, for example--on its Web site. But the numbers provided don't include an essential component: the tortilla. 

*Maggiano's Little Italy *

Higher-ups at Maggiano's Little Italy don't want you to know just how many calories and carbs you're consuming in those massive pasta portions. (As the menu puts it, "Family-style service or individual entrees are available...Whichever you choose, you'll have plenty to share or take home.") In Italy, a standard pasta serving means 4 ounces of noodles with a few tablespoons of sauce. At Maggiano's, a large order of pasta translates into 2 pounds of noodles piled high on a hubcap-size dinner plate (15 1/2 inches in diameter). A Maggiano's PR rep responded to our request for nutritional information a week later: "Sorry for the delay! I had to wait for corporate's approval. Unfortunately, they have declined to participate."

*T.G.I. Friday's* 

T.G.I. Friday's doesn't want you to know how little nutritional info it provides. A Friday's PR rep told us that the chain makes the data available for only its "low-fat" dishes--those coming in under 500 calories and 10 grams of fat. There are just three such dishes on the entire Friday's menu

*Baskin-Robbins *

Baskin-Robbins doesn't want you to know that, unlike Jamba Juice's all-fruit smoothies, the top four ingredients in its Blue Raspberry Fruit Blast are Sierra Mist soda, water, sugar, and corn syrup.

*Sit-down chain restaurants*

Sit-down chain restaurants don't want you to know that their food is actually considerably worse for you than the often-maligned fast-food fare. In fact, our menu analysis of 24 national chains revealed that the average entree at a sit-down restaurant contains 867 calories, compared with 522 calories in the average fast-food entree. And that's before appetizers, sides, or desserts--selections that can easily double your total calorie intake.

Source MSNBC


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 26, 2007)

I love Outback, but their fries are some of the nastiest things I've ever seen/tasted.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 26, 2007)

The sad thing is, all this info probably won't stop me or most other Americans from eating at these places. I love Red Robin.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 26, 2007)

I agree lol


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 26, 2007)

dude i eat at panera almost once a week


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 26, 2007)

most of this information is just common sense.  You shouldn't assume that the enormous portions you get at the restaurant are good for you just because it doesn't come with a nutrition facts label.


----------



## *KT* (Dec 26, 2007)

I've basically made it a point to only eat half of whatever I'm given at a restaurant and to bring home the rest for another meal... whether it's chinese, italian, etc.  The only place where I will eat the whole thing is Red Robin... and that's because I dislike rewarmed burgers.  It's a really hard habit to get into but it's completely removed the "OMG, I want to die" feeling after leaving a restaurant.  

My favorite is the Chicken Bryan from Carraba's.  We don't go there often (long wait time at the one by us!) however I always look forward to having my chicken bryan two nights in a row.


----------



## COBI (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **KT** 

 
_I've basically made it a point to only eat half of whatever I'm given at a restaurant and to bring home the rest for another meal..._

 
This is actually a tactic that my sister's nutritionist suggested as she battled to overcome her bulimia.  She was actually told to request that half of the meal immediately be packed for take-home so that she wouldn't be tempted to eat it all during dinner/lunch.  

I agree with those above who stated that it is common sense for the most part.  Although the numbers are astonishing, I think I would question the intelligence of anyone who claimed to have *no* idea that these things were bad for them.  Reminds me of the people who sued McDonald's (or tried to) because they (or their kid, I forget the specifics) got fat from eating McDonald's meals everyday... well, duh!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 26, 2007)

I find it irritating when restaurant's won't provide nutritional facts because their food is "freshly made."  There are PLENTY of other restaurants where the food is "freshly made" and the nutrition facts are provided.  I call bullsh*t on all those restaurants who refuse to provide that information...I'd bet half their crap is shipped in frozen from the same or similar suppliers as the restaurants who do provide nutritional information.  A damn estimate is better than no estimate at all!


----------



## *KT* (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I find it irritating when restaurant's won't provide nutritional facts because their food is "freshly made."....._

 
Totally agree.  There's a cafe I go to that has a list and since it's all freshly made, they just have an * located to many of the foods with a footnote that the information is approximate within a certain %.  At least then you've got some idea.


----------



## frocher (Dec 26, 2007)

...


----------



## Divinity (Dec 26, 2007)

Starbucks is just as bad too and that's just coffee!  Check out their website where they actually list nutritional info on their drinks.  Ew...it pays to shop at whole foods and pack lunches.


----------



## DaisyPie (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't eat take-away food at all and I haven't for years, and I don't plan to let my kids eat it either. The only way my kids will be eating take-away food is when they're old enough to buy it themselves, and by then I'd hope they'd know better.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_Starbucks is just as bad too and that's just coffee! Check out their website where they actually list nutritional info on their drinks. Ew...it pays to shop at whole foods and pack lunches._

 
Yeah, but at least you know what you're getting into...and it's really helpful if you're trying to stick to a diet. You can "budget" your daily calories so you can "splurge" on your morning coffee or afternoon treat. It's a heck of a lot harder to do at restaurants that don't publish nutritional info. That being said - it's not a green light to go ahead and eat whatever because of the absence of nutritional info. I think someone already said it, but people need to be accountable for their own eating and they shouldn't assume that something is good for them just because it's a "salad." It's all about portion control people!! (A generic people...I'm not harping on anyone here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Hilly (Dec 27, 2007)

Since being on my WW live-it (not a die- it..haha get it), I love the feeling of not being so fat and full after scarfing everything on my plate. These days, I drink a 3 mugs of warm tea to fill myself and have a little splurge. 

It is ok to eat anything, but in moderation!!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_It is ok to eat anything, but in moderation!!!!_

 
EXACTLY!!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 27, 2007)

this kinda reminds me of the movie grandmas boy..

where they all go into a vegan resturant that their boss sends them to and the waiter (david spaid) says "We don't serve grese or fat in any of our food" and the main guy is like "if we pay extra could we maybe get a little grease and fat?"

i dunno, i think that movie is hilarious.. =) all of those guys that are always in the adam sandler movies are the characters in this movie.. its kinda good for stoners.. lol


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, great post. Thanks!


----------



## Jello89 (Apr 7, 2008)

Most of these places dont exist in Montreal, but im sure we have our share of bad stuff...


----------



## KikiB (Apr 8, 2008)

The sad thing is that working at a mall, you're generally limited on your food options but we at least have some good stuff-a Teppanyaki-style Japanese place, a Thai place, Subway, Chipotle, et. al. I'm lucky that in the year and a half I've worked at the mall that I have actually lost weight! I have not tried the new Japanese place, but the Thai place is nice because they have entrees that they cook right in front of you. Subway is always good since what I get is just vegetables and cheese, and Chipotle is very fresh as well. Granted it helps that I don't eat meat. 

Red Robin is one of those things that I get in moderation-I'll get it before a big floor move at work, if I have extra money, or for a special occasion. Many of the places on the list I've never even eaten at. Panera only has one item that I like. I would get fat if I ate at a lot of those places because when the only options open are seemingly cheese sticks and onion rings...


----------



## user79 (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL

Do you seriously need a nutritional information thing to know that burgers and fries are unhealthy? 

I don't care about the nutritional info if I'm going to eat a burger, I know I am not eating anything healthful and it's full of fat and cholesterol. As long as it doesn't become a habit and you get enough exercise and you eat balanced meals the other times, this is just silly...


----------



## anjecakes (Apr 19, 2008)

Good to know, and I hope it stops me.

-_-


----------



## xbrookecorex (Apr 19, 2008)

Anyone ever get the big Peanut Butter Cup desert at Uno's? It has 200% of your daily fat intake. I believe it was 150% of your daily calories as well hahahah

I haven't eaten one since I read that, but before I knew, I used to have them like once a week


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 19, 2008)

Fudrucker's taco salad is the business.


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_The sad thing is that working at a mall, you're generally limited on your food options but we at least have some good stuff-a Teppanyaki-style Japanese place, a Thai place, Subway, Chipotle, et. al. I'm lucky that in the year and a half I've worked at the mall that I have actually lost weight! I have not tried the new Japanese place, but the Thai place is nice because they have entrees that they cook right in front of you. Subway is always good since what I get is just vegetables and cheese, and Chipotle is very fresh as well. Granted it helps that I don't eat meat. 

Red Robin is one of those things that I get in moderation-I'll get it before a big floor move at work, if I have extra money, or for a special occasion. Many of the places on the list I've never even eaten at. Panera only has one item that I like. I would get fat if I ate at a lot of those places because when the only options open are seemingly cheese sticks and onion rings..._

 
Subways might seem healthy, and even if Jerry or whatever his name is said he lost weight by eating just that, it's completely ridiculous. Everything at Subways seems processed, the chicken let alone the cheese doesn't even look real. Subways claims to serve supposedly "healthy" sandwiches. Sure, it's not as bad as eating at MacDonald's but think about all that the dressing that goes on your sandwich, or all the bacon they put in there. Even the bread looks like plastic. 

In my opinion, nothing beats homemade food and nothing will ever beat fresh vegetables. In supermarkets, plasticky vegetables are everywhere: they,re super green in color, and they're shape is almost perfect. They're always served at weddings, usually next to the steak and the potatoes.
It's funny how some people think they're eating healthy when they're eating those. It's completely processed! 
I think our society as a whole has become lazy when it comes to cooking. Everything is ready-made and microwavable. People don't even peel their vegetables anymore. You open a pack of vegetables or potatoes and toss it into the pan. Ugh, no no no no no. It's not healthy at all. They're filled with preservatives!


----------



## xShoegal (May 19, 2008)

God bless Subway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, some shocking facts.. that don´t recover my appetite!


----------

